# UK spouse settlement visa processing times



## ElJaay123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi all,

Sorry, first post, new to this site

I live in the US, my wife submitted her VISA application for a spouse VISA to return with me as I am repatriating back for my job to London on July 8th 2014, they received it in Sheffield July 9th 2014

I fortunately make a considerable amount above the threshold, property isn't a problem and my wife is educated and we have pages and 000's of photos proof were legitimate and not someone who just met once and married

Haven't heard back yet, still waiting. We paid priority service, I understand there is a slight delay at present (3-4 weeks on priority)

Has anyone had a quicker response? Were not overly stressed yet, I don't move back until October but would be good to get it moving...!

Thank you!

:mullet:


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Priority is running about 5 weeks at the moment.

Did you use a friend or family member's home as your accommodation for the application, or were you able to come up with another approach?


----------



## ElJaay123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> Priority is running about 5 weeks at the moment.
> 
> Did you use a friend or family member's home as your accommodation for the application, or were you able to come up with another approach?


Yes, Luckily my parents own property in England still, so I had one of those down as mine, had them write a letter (and notarised along with copies of passports notarised) to confirm we could live in it (its mortgage free, details sent) and had an accommodation assessment done on it to prove it was fit for purpose and the right size for us etc


----------

